# I havent had sex my entire 20s (im 27) rate me



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 13, 2021)

Get tattoos. Run roid game (seems like you're already doing that). The SMP looks good imo.

But you need bones so surgerymaxx. Bimax and tip rhinoplasty at the very least.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


Go ER bro


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 13, 2021)

Hasn't had sex in his entire 20s/10


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Get tattoos. Run roid game (seems like you're already doing that). The SMP looks good imo.
> 
> But you need bones so surgerymaxx. Bimax and tip rhinoplasty at the very least.


I got a full sleeve and half sleeve. I will take the other surgery's in to consideration since idk what exactly they are


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 13, 2021)

Either you're a manlet or autistic


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Hasn't had sex in his entire 20s/10


unfortunately =(


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> I got a full sleeve and half sleeve. I will take the other surgery's in to consideration since idk what exactly they are


Bimax = Double jaw surgery 

Tip rhinoplasty = rhinoplasty but only involves the nasal tip. Yours is bulbous so you need to make it look "thinner" and slightly pointing upward


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

EdwardCullen said:


> Go ER bro


Whats ER? tbh im still learning the looksmax community slang words


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 13, 2021)

do u even go outside


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Jan 13, 2021)

u look like the average normie i would see on the street doing some stupid shit

dw


----------



## mortis (Jan 13, 2021)

get a hair transplant instead of this bald abomination style. you are boneless, bald head does not suit you at all.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Whats ER? tbh im still learning the looksmax community slang words


It means to go to the emergency room cuz u need surgery asap


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Bimax = Double jaw surgery
> 
> Tip rhinoplasty = rhinoplasty but only involves the nasal tip. Yours is bulbous so you need to make it look "thinner" and slightly pointing upward


Im pretty bloated right now but usually look like this without a beard and no bloat


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Whats ER? tbh im still learning the looksmax community slang words


i was right, u r a normie. this community is growing way too quick


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

EdwardCullen said:


> It means to go to the emergency room cuz u need surgery asap


HAHA alright


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 13, 2021)

Not uncommon for average men nowadays. You look average.

You could prob get Becky-tier girlfriend with socialcirclemaxxing tho


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Im pretty bloated right now but usually look like this without a beard and no bloat


You wanna look into MSE too, your mouth is too small and very recessed.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> i was right, u r a normie. this community is growing way too quick


im 6'2.. average heights 5'8. Not even remotely a normie just on height alone


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 13, 2021)

You don't look like a guy who has been seven years without sex. I mean you don't look like a male model, but you look like a guy who has sex every now and then.


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 13, 2021)

Implants, and lose weight, your face looks swollen


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Im pretty bloated right now but usually look like this without a beard and no bloat


nevermind bro how tf did u not get laid its probably cuz ur bald ur above average and i really like ur frame. Ur probably mental cel


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> im 6'2.. average heights 5'8. Not even remotely a normie just on height alone


i was talking about normie as in normalphagg0t, not as in the looks term, and u used it as an excuse to brag ur height. jfl.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

fuck might as well cut my head off instead of getting 4 surgeries that have been mentioned lol


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> i was talking about normie as in normalphagg0t, not as in the looks term, and u used it as an excuse to brag ur height. jfl.


Oh. ok. If i wanted to brag about my height i would of included it with this post.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 13, 2021)

mortis said:


> get a hair transplant instead of this bald abomination style. you are boneless, bald head does not suit you at all.


U can’t just get a ht for ur whole head jfl. They take grafts from the back of ur head and place them in the norwooding area. If ur completely bald its not possible


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Oh. ok. If i wanted to brag about my height i would of included it with this post.


u need hair most of all


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jan 13, 2021)

- Lefort I,II, III in this order
- Bilateral sagittal split osteotomy, chin wing
or super or ultra bimax
Super BIMAX vs ULTRA BIMAX. | Looksmax.me - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics​- Orbital box osteotomy
- monobloc osteotomy
then Eppleys whole full face implants


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


Dude since you are bald anyway, maybe you should just run RTT game - Roids Tats Tan

Go gym, take roids, get muscular at low bf, have tattoos and then try again. im sure you can attract women after that. sure maybe not as much as some prettyboy male model, but you can still do it


----------



## mortis (Jan 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> U can’t just get a ht for ur whole head jfl. They take grafts from the back of ur head and place them in the norwooding area. If ur completely bald its not possible


he got recessed hairline therefore he shaved his entire head. he is not 100% bald. he kinda looks like this with hair. look at before pic of mgk


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> U can’t just get a ht for ur whole head jfl. They take grafts from the back of ur head and place them in the norwooding area. If ur completely bald its not possible


Already tried to get HT at first. The surgeon said my donor hair were too fragile to do anything with it.. would of been just fluff on my head


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

mortis said:


> he got recessed hairline therefore he shaved his entire head. he is not 100% bald. he kinda looks like this with head
> View attachment 926765


Bro lol im bald.. I just got SMP a few days ago haha


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> Dude since you are bald anyway, maybe you should just run RTT game - Roids Tats Tan
> 
> Go gym, take roids, get muscular at low bf, have tattoos and then try again. im sure you can attract women after that. sure maybe not as much as some prettyboy male model, but you can still do it




Got all that bro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Already tried to get HT at first. The surgeon said my donor hair were too fragile to do anything with it.. would of been just fluff on my head


Brutal. I want to get a ht in the future and my hair is kinda shit aswell so they May tell me the same


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jan 13, 2021)

do you have done a SMP? if yes, look good.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Got all that bro


Holy fuck you need to fix your lower third asap.
I'm pretty sure you would get laid anyway outside of the West.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 13, 2021)

You're not ugly just poor


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 13, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> do you have done a SMP? if yes, look good.


wtf is an SMP btw


----------



## chadison (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> HAHA alright


No, it actually means go Elliot Rodger. Aka, shoot up a local university. It's a joke people really shouldn't use because ER was a psychopath.


----------



## homesick (Jan 13, 2021)

Holy shit how brutal it has become for the average male nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jan 13, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> wtf is an SMP btw


https://www.hishairclinic.com/blog/smp-for-completely-bald-men/


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

So you were getting laid between 15 and 19????


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

homesick said:


> Holy shit how brutal it has become for the average male nowadays.



Nah calm down. See the next pic he posted.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> - Lefort I,II, III in this order
> - Bilateral sagittal split osteotomy, chin wing
> or super or ultra bimax
> Super BIMAX vs ULTRA BIMAX. | Looksmax.me - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics​- Orbital box osteotomy
> ...



The only guy that didn't shit-post and offered him real help.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Got all that bro


bro ngl, if i walked past you i would never imagine youre a virgin tbh

i mean surely you can attract at least low tier women at the very least right ? are your expectations too high? do you go out to clubs? tried tinder ? also in SEA countries, it would be extremely easy . 

i saw a tinder experiment ran on some guy who had a similar look to you and he got matches too so surely you can ?


the other guy being compared to is a male model so no point even comparing to someone like that


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 13, 2021)

Im 30 years old virgin.. I win.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Not uncommon for average men nowadays. You look average.
> 
> You could prob get Becky-tier girlfriend with socialcirclemaxxing tho



This.

He has to long term relationship a bitch.

Has to get his personality and lifestyle on-point just to get some vagina. It's sad. May as well pay for escorts to save all that trouble, unless he really wants a chick.

The being average part isn't the problem. It's the being average and bald. Bald only works if you're high sex-appeal. He needs to roid and run vin deasel game. Infact he is perfect candidacy for drug usage. He's also old enough to mean his body can handle it. Plus he's clearly been lifting for a while now.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brutal. I want to get a ht in the future and my hair is kinda shit aswell so they May tell me the same


Was Brutal but tbh im glad he told me because any other surgeon would of taken my 25k i was offering


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Holy fuck you need to fix your lower third asap.
> I'm pretty sure you would get laid anyway outside of the West.




Lower third? of?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

OP how tall are you?


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> do you have done a SMP? if yes, look good.


Ya in fact did it on tuesday lol


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> OP how tall are you?


6'2


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Lower third? of?



He means your bone-structure. Your lower face's bone-structure. It's curved like a baby, but that could be camera lens killing you and accentuating and average jawline into looking like a nonexistent one. You able to take a video clip? Front post, side pose and 3/4?


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 13, 2021)

You kinda look like a famous gypsy Romanian singer. You should go full body tattoos, beard, gold chains, rapmaxx, pimpmaxx & moneymaxx.


----------



## Deleted member 11835 (Jan 13, 2021)

lol its over, cant get surgery to fix the brain jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> 6'2



You're 6'2. Average looking and muscular and haven't been laid for 7 years? Anxiety issues or bitches not giving it up easy? You might need CBD oil to drop your anxiety and help release your inhibitions may be.

Are you in the UK? If it's my country then it explains it, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> You kinda look like a famous gypsy Romanian singer. You should go full body tattoos, beard, gold chains, rapmaxx, pimpmaxx & moneymaxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy's lower-third is a lot better mind you. The singer.

Bigger skull AND much better lower-third, which is may even better by beard.

I would look at double jaw surgery if I were OP. He could ascend big-time coz he's got a decent skull, a great height, a decent frame and a fairly reasonable eye-area.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You're 6'2. Average looking and muscular and haven't been laid for 7 years? Anxiety issues or bitches not giving it up easy? You might need CBD oil to drop your anxiety and help release your inhibitions may be.
> 
> Are you in the UK? If it's my country then it explains it, but still pretty bad.


Social anxiety, lack of places to meet woman and im in sydney - australia


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jan 13, 2021)

I don't see the problem. Just a matter of time tbh


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> You kinda look like a famous gypsy Romanian singer. You should go full body tattoos, beard, gold chains, rapmaxx, pimpmaxx & moneymaxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lol'd


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Social anxiety, lack of places to meet woman and im in sydney - australia



Wow.

@16tyo. Same nation as you and about same sex-appeal and yet you're sitting at 17 lays at only 20 years of age  with just going to clubs/bars and collecting snapchat before agreeing to hangout lol. I told you you were doing good. You've clearly got game kiddo.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I don't see the problem. Just a matter of time tbh



Lol at this.

Most of male depression is expecting someone else to make the first move.


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Jan 13, 2021)

Nigga get some dreads and face tattoos and run Malibu’s most wanted game


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

ColdLightskin said:


> Nigga get some dreads and face tattoos and run Malibu’s most wanted game


and never have a career, good idea


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Ya in fact did it on tuesday lol




SMP? Statutory Maternity Pay and Leave? lol

Fuck is this shit?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

Fact everyone is surprised proves eye-area > jaw-line


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Wow.
> 
> @16tyo. Same nation as you and about same sex-appeal and yet you're sitting at 17 lays at only 20 years of age  with just going to clubs/bars and collecting snapchat before agreeing to hangout lol. I told you you were doing good. You've clearly got game kiddo.


im 17 girls are probably much easier tbh


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> im 6'2.. average heights 5'8. Not even remotely a normie just on height alone


Another confirmation face is everything that matters in this world


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> SMP? Statutory Maternity Pay and Leave? lol
> 
> Fuck is this shit?


SMP is hair tattoo that looks realistic to a buzz cut it blends in with the rest of your hair (lack of hair)


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

16tyo said:


> im 17 girls are probably much easier tbh



You're 17 and at 17 body count? LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Im pretty bloated right now but usually look like this without a beard and no bloat



You don't look good here. 

Which is closer to your rl looks? The OP or this picture? Does camera kill your face?


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Mastermind said:


> Another confirmation face is everything that matters in this world


You guys keep saying this but i dont think anyone in this forum has ever stepped foot outside from there mum's basement. The amount of ugly cuunts i see with hot girls is mind blowing to the point where im standing there and asking myself how is this possible?


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You don't look good here.
> 
> Which is closer to your rl looks? The OP or this picture? Does camera kill your face?


camera always kills my face. Idk how to take photos and i got a really old phone. Both pictures are me, of course the angles are different so its a hit in miss in terms of taking actual decent photos

The op at the moment but im bloated. I did a dirty bulk so im cutting now again


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> You guys keep saying this but i dont think anyone in this forum has ever stepped foot outside from there mum's basement. The amount of ugly cuunts i see with hot girls is mind blowing to the point where im standing there and asking myself how is this possible?



You just admitted to having anxiety tho. So clearly you aren't trying for shit.

Give me one example in the last 5 years of you trying. Or at least a couple. Have you had dates?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> camera always kills my face. Idk how to take photos and i got a really old phone. Both pictures are me, of course the angles are different so its a hit in miss in terms of taking actual decent photos



Yeah camera is not kind on faces over 25 tbh. Unless you are Chad 8+/10 it will harm you. Dw. 

You're gonna have to upgrade to a really high spec 1.2-1.4 lens camera like I will be doing so.

Take a video. It will still be distorted, but at least give us some sort of rough guide on how your looks are and then be able to advise you accordingly.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You don't look good here.
> 
> Which is closer to your rl looks? The OP or this picture? Does camera kill your face?


Hows this 1


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Hows this 1



Look your face up at the camera.

No point in angle frauding.

We aren't chicks.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You just admitted to having anxiety tho. So clearly you aren't trying for shit.
> 
> Give me one example in the last 5 years of you trying. Or at least a couple. Have you had dates?


No. Guess fear of rejection is too much. Ask me how my rejection rate is 0 haha. Ya... i know its more mental than looks. I know that but im trying to fool myself to thinking that if i lookmax then ill have the girls coming to me which is only in movies and im fooling myself


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> You guys keep saying this but i dont think anyone in this forum has ever stepped foot outside from there mum's basement. The amount of ugly cuunts i see with hot girls is mind blowing to the point where im standing there and asking myself how is this possible?


Lack of NTness, you're above average in everything except face where sadly your soft features managed to destroy the godlike combo everything else had created.

You're not NT, that's why. You're above average in terms of SMV (you mog the male normie to death) but do not expect women to cold approach you - you have to work for it.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You just admitted to having anxiety tho. So clearly you aren't trying for shit.
> 
> Give me one example in the last 5 years of you trying. Or at least a couple. Have you had dates?


my biggest advice to you OP is to not take makinithappen too seriously, he is a known schizophrenic and has 0 idea what he's talking about


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> im 6'2.. average heights 5'8. Not even remotely a normie just on height alone


6'2 good face good frame muscles , tatoos 

Either you are autistic, retarded, gay or all 3


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> No. Guess fear of rejection is too much. Ask me how my rejection rate is 0 haha. Ya... i know its more mental than looks. I know that but im trying to fool myself to thinking that if i lookmax then ill have the girls coming to me which is only in movies and im fooling myself



Yeah. You're solid looking with ok sex-appeal from height, slap-head and muscle body, but your looks-level requires you to have confidence/charisma/personality somewhat on-point. You won't be allowed trial and error like a good looking guy which allows them to develop easier. It's tough. I know personally. Much tougher now a days though as society is a lot less social and people tend to stick to their groups, due to a lot of interaction happening online.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jan 13, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> U can’t just get a ht for ur whole head jfl. They take grafts from the back of ur head and place them in the norwooding area. If ur completely bald its not possible


It is if your donor area is good. And if it is crap you can do bht.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> 6'2 good face good frame muscles , tatoos
> 
> Either you are autistic, retarded, gay or all 3



His face isn't "good". It's solid. His body is haloing it.

But I agree he has sex-appeal and mental blockage. Needs to red pill max. Read books or listen to audiobooks. I could suggest some sick shit for him to listen to.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Mastermind said:


> Lack of NTness, you're above average in everything except face where sadly your soft features managed to destroy the godlike combo everything else had created.
> 
> You're not NT, that's why. You're above average in terms of SMV (you mog the male normie to death) but do not expect women to cold approach you - you have to work for it.


Noted. I should of learnt how to mental max as well as lookmax.. its easy to pick and put down heavy weight but training socially is also important and i lack it


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> His face isn't "good". It's solid. His body is haloing it.
> 
> But I agree he has sex-appeal and mental blockage. Needs to red pill max. Read books or listen to audiobooks. I could suggest some sick shit for him to listen to.


im all ears bro. Hit me. Let me ascend mentally


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> im all ears bro. Hit me. Let me ascend mentally











THE COMPLETE POOK COLLECTION, The Best Resources of All Time on How to Dominate the Sexual Marketplace in 2022


Being an idiot is expensive.Women want to exploit you for financial and psychological resources. You can make mistakes that cause you years of your life to be wasted suffering in a toxic relationship, or in sexless marriage. Even worse, some guys spend years stuck in a one-sided imaginary...




gumroad.com





After purchasing and downloading content, first listen to the "Pook Manifesto". Then the "Book of Pook".

Pook Manifesto is discovering and building your masculinity. Book of Pook is understanding the way women operate and how to take advantage of this and play them, so they don't play you. Talks about how it's a game that you simply have to play them at and beat them at and win. It's essentially game. Only works if you're at least normie looking like me and you of course.

You should still look into improving your looks too. Your collagen is shit despite you doing strength training and shit. I'd look into both microneedling, red light therapy and serums. You need a STRONG soft max. Do you know about mewing? You could do with strengthening the small muscle tissues in your face.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Noted. I should of learnt how to mental max as well as lookmax.. its easy to pick and put down heavy weight but training socially is also important and i lack it


You're probably stuck with the "women will approach me first" mentality which, be real with yourself: it is not the case.

It happens to 1%ers like Amnesia and only if they go to a nightclub or some kind of social event. No woman will ever start sucking your cock clean in the middle of the street for seeing you alone.

This mentality is common among high tier normies and people of above average looks in general. You're good looking but NOT goodlooking enough for tales such as women approaching you out of nowhere to happen.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jan 13, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> 6'2 good face good frame muscles , tatoos
> 
> Either you are autistic, retarded, gay or all 3



anyone who consider him an ugly guy with no hope is trolling


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mastermind said:


> You're probably stuck with the "women will approach me first" mentality which, be real with yourself: it is not the case.
> 
> It happens to 1%ers like Amnesia and only if they go to a nightclub or some kind of social event. No woman will ever start sucking your cock clean in the middle of the street for seeing you alone.
> 
> This mentality is common among high tier normies and people of above average looks in general. You're good looking but NOT goodlooking enough for tales such as women approaching you out of nowhere to happen.



No. I've been approached a couple of times in my early 20s. One inparticular was in my local gym after she was watching me from the side talking and working out with a buddy.

I am not a 1%er and tbh neither is Amnesia. He is more top 20 percentile.


----------



## mortis (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Bro lol im bald.. I just got SMP a few days ago haha


how can anyone be 100% bald  you don't have hair on the back of your head?


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> and never have a





Mastermind said:


> You're probably stuck with the "women will approach me first" mentality which, be real with yourself: it is not the case.
> 
> It happens to 1%ers like Amnesia and only if they go to a nightclub or some kind of social event. No woman will ever start sucking your cock clean in the middle of the street for seeing you alone.
> 
> This mentality is common among high tier normies and people of above average looks in general. You're good looking but NOT goodlooking enough for tales such as women approaching you out of nowhere to happen.


I disagree. I’m ugly but have frame and height halo. Have had multiple women’s approach me at the gym with my mask on... Club too but no mask. Women do approach more than you think. Lastly, a lot of women hit me up first on tinder and other social apps..like Yubo etc. it’s not the uncommon I think unless your over 25 and no chad or social mediamaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jan 13, 2021)

your LOOKS are not the problem

u need more confidens


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ColdLightskin said:


> I disagree. I’m ugly but have frame and height halo. Have had multiple women’s approach me at the gym with my mask on... Club too but no mask. Women do approach more than you think. Lastly, a lot of women hit me up first on tinder and other social apps..like Yubo etc. it’s not the uncommon I think unless your over 25 and no chad or social mediamaxxed



Yup. Gym is ACTUALLY where girls do approach guys believe it or not. More so than clubs. 

PS: You're not ugly btw so quit dem talk dem der lol. You're decent a sexy normie Jamaican raaaasclaartt!


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

You don't look bad man but you are sadly not good looking enough to sit on your ass and wait for women to approach you. Being bald myself i tell you that if you want to get laid you need everything else to be on point since you can't rely on hair halo, one of the most important. Tan, tattoos, roids, contact lenses, everything that makes you ascend. I had to create my whole looks based on being bald but thugmaxxing worked for me and i was able to get pussy costistently before covid.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

maximusmaxxed said:


> your LOOKS are not the problem
> 
> u need more confidens




Oh give me a break. Ok cool. He holds frame incredibly well and has SOLID charisma and there is a voice halo in there, but ultimately this guy's base is height halo, beard halo and eye-area halo. He has Ross from friends appeal.

His game mattered, but his looks, shoulder frame and height were his base.

He has NT eye-area, beard halo and NT persona and personality.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Oh give me a break. Ok cool. He holds frame incredibly well and has SOLID charisma and there is a voice halo in there, but ultimately this guy's base is height halo, beard halo and eye-area halo. He has Ross from friends appeal.
> 
> His game mattered, but his looks, shoulder frame and height were his base.
> 
> He has NT eye-area, beard halo and NT persona and personality.


Bro op mogs that guy by far


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Bro op mogs that guy by far



I disagree with that.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I disagree with that.



You underestimate the powers of being white and slender faced. His longer face works on him coz he's tall. It's dimorphic + eye-area is good and beard halo with ginger colouring caps it off. I see his appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I disagree with that.


Then you can't rate, the guy in the video has super long midface, shitty eye area, no zygos, shit hair, op mogs by far.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Mastermind said:


> You're probably stuck with the "women will approach me first" mentality which, be real with yourself: it is not the case.
> 
> It happens to 1%ers like Amnesia and only if they go to a nightclub or some kind of social event. No woman will ever start sucking your cock clean in the middle of the street for seeing you alone.
> 
> This mentality is common among high tier normies and people of above average looks in general. You're good looking but NOT goodlooking enough for tales such as women approaching you out of nowhere to happen.


Talk about equal rights aye... men still got to do everything in the dating scene


----------



## Sviken (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


Losing the facial bloat has to be the first thing you're going to do. Then just go out. You can slay even easy now, but you probably never leave your house.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Then you can't rate, the guy in the video has super long midface, shitty eye area, no zygos, shit hair, op mogs by far.




Where's OP's maxilla? Forget his shoulder frame, height and body for one second. Where's his upper jaw?

The guy in the video looks like he has a fun and interesting personality IN THE EYES OF A WOMAN even before you talk to him. He then just plays on that.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Where's OP's maxilla? Forget his shoulder frame, height and body for one second. Where's his upper jaw?
> 
> The guy in the video looks like he has a fun and interesting personality IN THE EYES OF A WOMAN even before you talk to him. He then just plays on that.
> 
> View attachment 926865


He still mogs cause he has a better eye area and more compact midface, only point i give you is that op looks scarier which can make foid fear him vs the guy in the video.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> He still mogs cause he has a better eye area and more compact midface, only point i give you is that op looks scarier which can make foid fear him vs the guy in the video.



I think the reason why I find the guy in the video to be better is because while he has major flaws, he has strengths which even those flaws out. Then you have the NTness in his face from being white and having that beard.

Women like scary guys. What they don't like is creepy guys. If he's creepy, something's up with the face.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

Long face but loved by women.

@ConorMcGregor






It can be dimorphic if the guy is tall and of ectomorph slender/build. Swimmers' physique, basically.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Long face but loved by women.
> 
> @ConorMcGregor
> 
> ...


Nobody loves him jfl he was portrayed as the beta provider butt of the jokes in Friends.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Nobody loves him jfl he was portrayed as the beta provider butt of the jokes in Friends.



You're mad. Women fancied the pants off him back-in-the-day. He was NT af and loved. I am 28 and lived through the 2000s.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You're mad. Women fancied the pants off him back-in-the-day. He was NT af and loved. I am 28 and lived through the 2000s.



Bro I'm your same age nobody gave a fuck about Ross wtf is this cope


----------



## vLotus (Jan 13, 2021)

U


perish said:


> Im pretty bloated right now but usually look like this without a beard and no bloat


U kinda look homeless in this pic. Maybe fashionmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

Op can you send me a video of your SMP under some light? I'm interested in see if it looks natural or not


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Bro I'm your same age nobody gave a fuck about Ross wtf is this cope



You're nuts lol.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You're nuts lol.


Says this guy




Sorry i can't take you seriously


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Jan 13, 2021)

dont worry bro yr not alone


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Says this guy
> View attachment 926961
> 
> Sorry i can't take you seriously



And this guy you fucking cunting dodgy Irish fucking cunt.







Now post yourself you anonymous Irish bastard. 

Can't even take someone calling you nuts. It's a fucking general term used in the UK.

Fuck off.

I'll fucking knock you spark out.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> And this guy you fucking cunting dodgy Irish fucking cunt.
> 
> View attachment 926972
> 
> ...


Cry for me


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

You're plain wrong if you think OP has appeal outside of his body and can't take the fact I've proven you were wrong with facts, evidence and good arguments.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Cry for me



Post your face. Lmao imagine saving fucking badly taken selfies with a shitty webcam do your hard drive. LOSER.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You're plain wrong if you think OP has appeal outside of his body and can't take the fact I've proven you were wrong with facts, evidence and good arguments.


Ross from Friends is your argument? Jfl at your low iq


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You're plain wrong if you think OP has appeal and outside of his body and can't take the fact I've proven you were wrong with facts, evidence and good arguments.


I agree. He might have some appeal at a trump rally tho


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Post your face. Lmao imagine saving fucking badly taken selfies with a shitty webcam do your hard drive. LOSER.


Keep begging me in my DMs to remove your pics that's your iq you first post your pics here and then you cry when people repost then


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ColdLightskin said:


> I agree. He might have some appeal at a trump rally tho



These idiots on here are such hard core black pill believers but yet lie to the OP in telling him he's good looking. It's madness and insane ROFL.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

ColdLightskin said:


> I agree. He might have some appeal at a trump rally tho


He surely has more appeal than the pua guy makeithappen posted


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> He surely has more appeal than the pua guy makeithappen posted


That I can agree some.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> These idiots on here are such hard core black pill believers but yet lie to the OP in telling him he's good looking. It's madness and insane ROFL.


I never said OP was good you shitskin brainlet i said that he looks better than the guy you posted


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> He surely has more appeal than the pua guy makeithappen posted



Dude he doesn't have appeal. This is proof you haven't gotta clue about women. Appeal to below average women, yes, no more. Not unless he packs on even more muscle, develops separation with lower body fat. You're a moron that thinks women see men, the way men see men. They don't. Women like pretty faces. Accept it. Being masculine and being handsome is much harder than being pretty. Being masculine doesn't automatically make you a mogger. You know shit. OP is frauding with angles too. Look at the second picture he posted. He is clearly lacking confidence for a reason. It's not just that he has mental blockage. He doesn't get the affirmation irl to have any confidence.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I never said OP was good you shitskin brainlet i said that he looks better than the guy you posted



He's not. Keep insulting me because you haven't got an ounce of ability to have a civilised debate in sociable fashion.

Typical Irish cunt. Manipulative and fake. Can't stand your people. Go get drunk now. Pussy.


----------



## Germania (Jan 13, 2021)

are you trolling? i had intimacy with 3-5 new girls per week in times i was motivated and i am not Chad. C'mon it's not that hard.
You sure aren't attractive/low appeal, but I know worse looking guys who kill it with these hoes.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

Germania said:


> are you trolling? i had intimacy with 3-5 new girls per week in times i was motivated, c'mon it's not that hard.
> You sure aren't attractive, but I know worse looking guys who kill it with hoes.



Post face.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Dude he doesn't have appeal. This is proof you haven't gotta clue about women. Appeal to below average women, yes, no more. Not unless he packs on even more muscle, develops separation with lower body fat. You're a moron that thinks women see men, the way men see men. They don't. Women like pretty faces. Accept it. Being masculine and being handsome is much harder than being pretty. Being masculine doesn't automatically make you a mogger. You know shit. OP is frauding with angles too. Look at the second picture he posted. He is clearly lacking confidence for a reason. It's not just that he has mental blockage. He doesn't get the affirmation irl to have any confidence.


He has more appeal than the guy you posted, once again your small brain can't understand that more appeal than someone doesn't mean that he has a great appeal, it just means he has more appeal than someone. The guy you posted is simply ugly and you believing a PUA makes you a brainlet. I already told you I'm not irish but i think your IQ Is as low as Siberia temperature in Celsius so there is no point in debating with you, keep crying in my DMs asking me to remove your shitty ass pics that yourself posted on this website.


----------



## Germania (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Post face.


Nah, you leaked the face of a buddy of mine once


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> And this guy you fucking cunting dodgy Irish fucking cunt.
> 
> View attachment 926972
> 
> ...


Lol you posted this pic with confidence like you think you look good?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 13, 2021)

chadison said:


> No, it actually means go Elliot Rodger. Aka, shoot up a local university. It's a joke people really shouldn't use because ER was a psychopath.


No he wasn't he was autistic lol.


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You don't look bad man but you are sadly not good looking enough to sit on your ass and wait for women to approach you. Being bald myself i tell you that if you want to get laid you need everything else to be on point since you can't rely on hair halo, one of the most important. Tan, tattoos, roids, contact lenses, everything that makes you ascend. I had to create my whole looks based on being bald but thugmaxxing worked for me and i was able to get pussy costistently before covid.


What girls do you attract?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> What girls do you attract?


Decent looking but not high class unfortunately


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> He has more appeal than the guy you posted, once again your small brain can't understand that more appeal than someone doesn't mean that he has a great appeal, it just means he has more appeal than someone. The guy you posted is simply ugly and you believing a PUA makes you a brainlet. I already told you I'm not irish but i think your IQ Is as low as Siberia temperature in Celsius so there is no point in debating with you, keep crying in my DMs asking me to remove your shitty ass pics that yourself posted on this website.



I didn't post that PUA. Someone else did. 

The OP doesn't have much appeal. You guys are taken by the body. If you think that face works in the second photo he posted then you're a moron that clearly hasn't experienced females and learned what attracts them.

You can't debate to save your life. The moment someone is white they are excused for a ton of failos. This guy is ethnic or whatever it is and has a good eye-area, with literally terrible bone-structure and a boney slap-head that makes his entire head shape look like it has more in common with a potato than a human man.

You see a good frame and some muscle separation and your dick gets hard. Why? Because you're a guy and don't have a natural instinct for these things. So just go based on how much "bro-appeal" a dude has.

You're unable to think in anything but straight lines. Incredibly simplistic as a person. Fuck off and don't quote me again on this website.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> What girls do you attract?



Irish chavs. Clearly. His personality gives it away.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 13, 2021)

Germania said:


> Nah, you leaked the face of a buddy of mine once



I have never leaked a single face. Ask around. Several people have sent me pics in pms and Ive kept it on the downlow. Never doxxed. May be when I first joined at the very start for lols.

PM me you Chad. It's cool.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I didn't post that PUA. Someone else did.
> 
> The OP doesn't have much appeal. You guys are taken by the body. If you think that face works in the second photo he posted then you're a moron that clearly hasn't experienced females and learned what attracts them.
> 
> ...


Implying that muscle and height are not dymorphic traits. There is no "bro appeal" I'm being objective, I never said that op has a great appeal, i said that he has more than the guy you posted. Keep crying for me i do what i want.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Irish chavs. Clearly. His personality gives it away.


Lol again I'm not irish why this curry is so dumb i repeated this 10 times already


----------



## Germania (Jan 13, 2021)

OP has *zero appeal *OP to the so called "girlfriend material" from the middle class





OP has *high appeal* to the single mum of tree kids from two different fathers (father of the third kid is unknown) from the low low low class. He would outslay a prettyboy, i am sure.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

Germania said:


> OP has *zero appeal *OP to the so called "girlfriend material" from the middle class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can still fuck low class bitches, better than spending your twentis jerking off.


----------



## Germania (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> He can still fuck low class bitches, better than spending your twentis jerking off.


yeah


----------



## TITUS (Jan 13, 2021)

What is your ethnicity?
Australia is known to to be the island where the english relegated all their chads due to jealousy. Maybe there is just too much competition.


Germania said:


> are you trolling? i had intimacy with 3-5 new girls per week in times i was motivated and i am not Chad. C'mon it's not that hard.
> You sure aren't attractive/low appeal, but I know worse looking guys who kill it with these hoes.


And he's 6'2, not a *manlet*.


Mastermind said:


> Another confirmation face is everything that matters in this world


Another confirmation that you have to hop on fin/minox the second you start noticing any loss in hair density.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

TITUS said:


> What is your ethnicity?
> Australia is known to to be the island where the english relegated all their chads due to jealousy. Maybe there is just too much competition.
> 
> And he's 6'2, not a *manlet*.
> ...


Bro in Australia even Chad Benjamin Mascolo was complaining that he didn't get any, that place is simply foids paradise with all that Chads.
One flaw and you are out, this guy had troubles in Australia but was Chad in my city because manlet.


----------



## Hightwolf (Jan 13, 2021)

whatever it is that is the reason that you haven't had sex. It is not your face. That is why no amount of implants bimaxes or hair transplants will lead to you having sex.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 13, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Either you're a manlet or autistic


Or both


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 13, 2021)

how tall are you?

You look gymmaxxed. and face looks okay to.

If you have good height. I'm flabbergasted.
Than one can only think about: low effort (not chatting up enough new women) or a sucky location or mentalcel.

what the style, you try to send out. in clothing and stuff?
It's imo not a great match, from that 1 pic. The tanktop and gymbody show of, is kinda style of gymmaxxer simpleton. But the head is very groomed and styled on would not expect from a tough guy gymmaxxer. One would expect more rugged. So i would either choice the clean, slick type of style in clothing (matches face), or go full gymmaxer rough guy but than change the face grooming somewhat


----------



## normieschmormie (Jan 13, 2021)

Mentalcel, try going to a bar or club and talking to women.
also get a hairsystem.

If your standards in women are very high then do all the plastic surgery that has been suggested.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


So dom yet so pussy at the same time. No wonder.


----------



## LebenistneHure (Jan 13, 2021)

This guy is either a troll or autistic. Instead of getting 50 surgeries I'd suggest you get some mental help. And no I'm not taking a piss at you, I'd suggest you leave this place before it's too late and focus on being more socially adept.


----------



## highT (Jan 13, 2021)

OP you need to work on social skills and self confidence because it’s definitely not your physical appearance that has held you back throughout your 20s. I know it’s difficult right now because of the pandemic but you should be planning some new activities/ hobbies to get involved with once things are normal again. You just need to meet people and expand your social circle. Back in college I did really well with chicks because I was so social back then. The past year I’ve been in a dry spell because there’s been no social activity and I haven’t made any effort on dating apps tbh. I just prefer real life interaction


----------



## TheAnomaly (Jan 13, 2021)

Unless you are a turbomanlet, I can’t fathom why you wouldn’t be able to get a girl.


----------



## Britmaxxer (Jan 13, 2021)

you look like you roid OP.


----------



## entropy137 (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


Great body but you look sad in that picture. The mouth would look better if it was wider.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jan 13, 2021)

Germania said:


> are you trolling? i had intimacy with 3-5 new girls per week in times i was motivated and i am not Chad. C'mon it's not that hard.
> You sure aren't attractive/low appeal, but I know worse looking guys who kill it with these hoes.





Hightwolf said:


> whatever it is that is the reason that you haven't had sex. It is not your face. That is why no amount of implants bimaxes or hair transplants will lead to you having sex.





LebenistneHure said:


> This guy is either a troll or autistic. Instead of getting 50 surgeries I'd suggest you get some mental help. And no I'm not taking a piss at you, I'd suggest you leave this place before it's too late and focus on being more socially adept.





TheAnomaly said:


> Unless you are a turbomanlet, I can’t fathom why you wouldn’t be able to get a girl.





highT said:


> OP you need to work on social skills and self confidence because it’s definitely not your physical appearance that has held you back throughout your 20s. I know it’s difficult right now because of the pandemic but you should be planning some new activities/ hobbies to get involved with once things are normal again. You just need to meet people and expand your social circle. Back in college I did really well with chicks because I was so social back then. The past year I’ve been in a dry spell because there’s been no social activity and I haven’t made any effort on dating apps tbh. I just prefer real life interaction



there is no way a guy who look like him gets no pussy.
Forums like looksmax.me are full of trolls, in the best case scenario, or autistic kids who have lost the contact with reality, in the worst case.
JFL at people who suggest surgeries


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> there is no way a guy who look like him gets no pussy.
> Forums like looksmax.me are full of trolls, in the best case scenario, or autistic kids who have lost the contact with reality, in the worst case.
> JFL at people who suggest surgeries


Gli Americani sono un popolo di autistici ritardati non prenderli sul serio non capiscono un cazzo.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jan 13, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Gli Americani sono un popolo di autistici ritardati non prenderli sul serio non capiscono un cazzo.


ma veramente porco dio, l'aspetto conta ma qua si esagera


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jan 13, 2021)

You look like your from meso and I hate you meso cucks for the way you treat users 

Grow hair dipshit noone likes a blad fuck and lean tf out, what's with the face bloat?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 13, 2021)

mogs me srs

brutal if u cant get laid i have no chance

do u have 'tism or are in a bad location to get girls?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 13, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> ma veramente porco dio, l'aspetto conta ma qua si esagera


Ma sì ma poi si lamentano dell'America li farei venire in Italia


----------



## everythingisacope (Jan 13, 2021)

you either cope by letting other incels find more flaws on your face, recommend more surgeries and reasons why you did not get laid or accept the truth that it was not because of your looks and start finding the flaws elsewhere.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

mortis said:


> how can anyone be 100% bald  you don't have hair on the back of your head?


I do, nonetheless still bald but thats why SMP works well it blends in with the existing hair


----------



## aleksandr (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Im pretty bloated right now but usually look like this without a beard and no bloat


What do you think is the reason you havent had sex yet?

Sounds like a mental thing, guys much uglier than you have had sex. Have you thought about a prostitute to get you over the line? Not saying you need it or to be a regular thing, but it might remove some mental blocks 

From there I think you need more redpill than blackpill


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

vLotus said:


> U
> 
> U kinda look homeless in this pic. Maybe fashionmaxx


bro i just finished a gym session. Im wearing a stringer


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> how tall are you?
> 
> You look gymmaxxed. and face looks okay to.
> 
> ...


6'2


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

aleksandr said:


> What do you think is the reason you havent had sex yet?
> 
> Sounds like a mental thing, guys much uglier than you have had sex. Have you thought about a prostitute to get you over the line? Not saying you need it or to be a regular thing, but it might remove some mental blocks
> 
> From there I think you need more redpill than blackpill


na cant do paid for sex.. i have too much pride and dignity to go down that route 

Its a mental thing for sure lol


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> You look like your from meso and I hate you meso cucks for the way you treat users
> 
> Grow hair dipshit noone likes a blad fuck and lean tf out, what's with the face bloat?


I do extreme bulk and cuts. I believe its the only way to build quality muscle. Im cutting again so ill be back to the way i was but bloatness comes with bulking.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> I do extreme bulk and cuts. I believe its the only way to build quality muscle. Im cutting again so ill be back to the way i was but bloatness comes with bulking.


So u roid or no


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 13, 2021)

U look like my dad


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> na cant do paid for sex.. i have too much pride and dignity to go down that route
> 
> Its a mental thing for sure lol


Nigger fuck off with "muh dignity".
You're a 27yo virgin posting on an obscure lookism forum, get a fucking ticket to Latin America/SEA, stop being autistic and slay.


----------



## MewingJBP (Jan 13, 2021)

you have cuck skull tbh bald doesn't look good on you

I'd hop on fin and get a hair transplant + some kind of jaw surgery

but you should still be able to slay with your current look you need to work on social skills and get a social circle


----------



## aleksandr (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> na cant do paid for sex.. i have too much pride and dignity to go down that route
> 
> Its a mental thing for sure lol


No one in the world can help you then, get over ego. I'm out of here.


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Nigger fuck off with "muh dignity".
> You're a 27yo virgin posting on an obscure lookism forum, get a fucking ticket to Latin America/SEA, stop being autistic and slay.


Never said i was a virgin. I said i haven't had sex in my 20s


----------



## perish (Jan 13, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> So u roid or no


I did 3 cycles but haven't in a year or so. Once you build the muscle just need to maintain it. Roids are good if you want to surpass your genetic limit but most people dont even reach there limit before jumping on, so when they come off it they end up back where they were which is skinny/fat. I look exactly like this all year round because its my actual muscle mass that my natural body can hold on too. if i want to look freaky and even more lean and shredded than ill jump on roids but keeping those gains are impossible if you jump off because your can only hold on to what ever test it produces naturally the rest itll shit it out lol

Roids are good though because you can reach your genetic limit quicker. It'll set the building blocks for you to do what ever you want after that as long as you eat enough protein and work out 4-6 times a week. I do old school bodybuilding like arnold/ronnie coleman use to do and that has helped me keep my gains.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Never said i was a virgin. I said i haven't had sex in my 20s


Not having sex for 7 consecutive years is almost as bad as being a virgin tbh


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 13, 2021)

Mentalcel detected. What have you tried so far to get laid?


----------



## patricknotstar (Jan 13, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


height?


----------



## ChestBrah (Jan 13, 2021)

hair is life op 








Doxxing of the day:


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jan 13, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Not uncommon for average men nowadays. You look average.
> 
> You could prob get Becky-tier girlfriend with socialcirclemaxxing tho


bruh IRL he would be like a 6.5/10, people IRL are ugly as shit
if he is also 6'2 and didn't fuck in his 20s then its truly over for me
virgin is the last word I would use to describe if I saw his photo lol


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jan 13, 2021)

ChestBrah said:


> hair is life op
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this collagen or rope?


----------



## baruch (Jan 13, 2021)

If you can’t get a HT get a hair system. Hair is life OP.


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Jan 13, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> - Lefort I,II, III in this order
> - Bilateral sagittal split osteotomy, chin wing
> or super or ultra bimax
> Super BIMAX vs ULTRA BIMAX. | Looksmax.me - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics​- Orbital box osteotomy
> ...


How many surgeries have you done?


----------



## perish (Jan 14, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> height?


6'2


----------



## perish (Jan 14, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> bruh IRL he would be like a 6.5/10, people IRL are ugly as shit
> if he is also 6'2 and didn't fuck in his 20s then its truly over for me
> virgin is the last word I would use to describe if I saw his photo lol


i didnt fuck because im a mental retard that thinks lookmaxing will make everythiing ok. The truth is i get plenty of looks from girls, hell i was in the gym today and i was resting outside area of the gym on my own with no one around and this girl passed me and smiled at me then i smiled at her, she did 1 set of pull ups then walked back in. I came home and thought of it and i was wondering why she would need to come outside to do pull ups when theres plenty of pull up bars inside the gym then it hit me maybe she wanted me to hit on her?


----------



## TheLionT (Jan 14, 2021)

perish said:


> i didnt fuck because im a mental retard that thinks lookmaxing will make everythiing ok. The truth is i get plenty of looks from girls, hell i was in the gym today and i was resting outside area of the gym on my own with no one around and this girl passed me and smiled at me then i smiled at her, she did 1 set of pull ups then walked back in. I came home and thought of it and i was wondering why she would need to come outside to do pull ups when theres plenty of pull up bars inside the gym then it hit me maybe she wanted me to hit on her?


You need to train your social skills. I get looks too but rejections also. Maybe you could become a bouncer? Just don't become too cold because ppl are toxic sometimes


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jan 14, 2021)

perish said:


> I did 3 cycles but haven't in a year or so. Once you build the muscle just need to maintain it. Roids are good if you want to surpass your genetic limit but most people dont even reach there limit before jumping on, so when they come off it they end up back where they were which is skinny/fat. I look exactly like this all year round because its my actual muscle mass that my natural body can hold on too. if i want to look freaky and even more lean and shredded than ill jump on roids but keeping those gains are impossible if you jump off because your can only hold on to what ever test it produces naturally the rest itll shit it out lol
> 
> Roids are good though because you can reach your genetic limit quicker. It'll set the building blocks for you to do what ever you want after that as long as you eat enough protein and work out 4-6 times a week. I do old school bodybuilding like arnold/ronnie coleman use to do and that has helped me keep my gains.


What body fat u at now? 

May be beneficial to get a trt dose for easier lean and gym and looksmax


----------



## grimy (Jan 14, 2021)

Are you only going after super attractive women? Any memorable failed dates that can give some insight on your issue? You’ve basically maxxed yourself out except for surgeries, and you’re not ugly. Obvious bald failo, but you’ve got height and frame. Either way, 7 years with no sex is INSANE. A homeless dwarf could get laid if you gave him 7 years. You either won’t settle for an average/below average chick or your brain isn’t functioning properly.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Jan 14, 2021)

If the title is true, this is the ultimate proof that *RedPill > BlackPill.*
Do you know how many low-inhib guys looking like you are regularly slaying Becky's and low-tier Stacy's because they got game? You'd have to idea.


----------



## Razorium (Jan 14, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


Looks is not your problem bro, i look way worse and do decently on tinder.


----------



## ChadChinker (Jan 17, 2021)

youre a mentacel, just go outside and make connections


----------



## perish (Jan 17, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> What body fat u at now?
> 
> May be beneficial to get a trt dose for easier lean and gym and looksmax


no need, im known for going extreme bulk and cuts. I can lose 20-25kgs of weight or gain it pretty easy. It's easy to do this gymmaxing shit with no social life lol


----------



## perish (Jan 17, 2021)

grimy said:


> Are you only going after super attractive women? Any memorable failed dates that can give some insight on your issue? You’ve basically maxxed yourself out except for surgeries, and you’re not ugly. Obvious bald failo, but you’ve got height and frame. Either way, 7 years with no sex is INSANE. A homeless dwarf could get laid if you gave him 7 years. You either won’t settle for an average/below average chick or your brain isn’t functioning properly.


Well.. I havent been on a date lol (could be the issue) I feel like if i check a girl out in public then im no different than thristy normies.. see i dont just want to be labeled as a fuck boy and so i never look at girls in public. Talking to girls? dating girls? going after any girls? thats a whole new world for me =(


----------



## perish (Jan 17, 2021)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> If the title is true, this is the ultimate proof that *RedPill > BlackPill.*
> Do you know how many low-inhib guys looking like you are regularly slaying Becky's and low-tier Stacy's because they got game? You'd have to idea.


I think normies/ low-inhib guys slay because they got social skills. You see i have to rely on my looks to get me laid and it has failed and these low-inhib guys rely on socialmaxing to get laid and they win. It's why im so muscular, i have no one to socialize with and without socializing i am not required to go get wasted or go out and eat. I can train, eat, sleep and repeat. I'll always mog people but they;ll always social mog me


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jan 17, 2021)

perish said:


> I did 3 cycles but haven't in a year or so.



OP, when did you start balding? Before or after roiding?


----------



## perish (Jan 17, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> OP, when did you start balding? Before or after roiding?


Before. Mainly stress from the army


----------



## Bigfatpersonboy (Jan 17, 2021)

perish said:


> Keep trying to find new ways to lookmax to compensate for it


honestly you are not bad looking. if you haven't got laid for close to a decade it seems like its your lifestyle/social skills which are stopping you. focus on that and maybe leanmaxx a bit


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah, OP looks okayish, but his class appeal is zero. He can't slay in western world, but he could easily slay in eastern Europe or any third world country. 

In western world being lean and having low cortisol is attractive, in every third world country having high testosterone and high muscle mass is attractive. It's as simple as that.


----------



## grimy (Jan 17, 2021)

perish said:


> I think normies/ low-inhib guys slay because they got social skills. You see i have to rely on my looks to get me laid and it has failed and these low-inhib guys rely on socialmaxing to get laid and they win. It's why im so muscular, i have no one to socialize with and without socializing i am not required to go get wasted or go out and eat. I can train, eat, sleep and repeat. I'll always mog people but they;ll always social mog me


Your physique is good but what's the point if you never get to reap the benefits of it? AKA sleeping with women and looking good in a social setting.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 17, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> there is no way a guy who look like him gets no pussy.
> Forums like looksmax.me are full of trolls, in the best case scenario, or autistic kids who have lost the contact with reality, in the worst case.
> JFL at people who suggest surgeries


He easily dooesn't slay if he's based in the west. You've been reading too much lookism BS, friend. Girls really don't give that much fucks about masculinity in the west, they prefer lean, tall prettyboys that have good social status.


----------



## Oueyy (Jan 17, 2021)

Daily reminder to take fin pill


----------

